# Converting my EU driver license



## tmisulica

Hy guys, probably you see this thread alot but maybe somebody has time to respond.

I have an european (EU) driver license (cat B.) for almost 5 years. I have two choices before i come to AD and drive there:

1. keeep my EU driver licence and convert it into UAE one (don't know how, how much it will cost, have to take tests ? how much time lasts)
2. aquire an international driver licence, aditional to my EU one, (paying 4-500 euros) and convert it and again don't know how, how much it will cost, have to take tests ? how much time lasts

can you help me please ?


----------



## tmisulica

come on guys, nobody in my situation ?


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hmmm. Will you be resident in the UAE or just visiting on holiday? 

If resident then it does nit matter what you have to start with you will need to change your license to a UAE one to drive legally.

If visitint then I think having an international license is better but nit 100% sure.

GG


----------



## AlexDhabi

GumbaGumba is right. If you are resident you have to get a UAE licence (assuming you want to drive in UAE). 
One other thing to be aware of is you usually have to have the driving licence from the country you have a passport. Thus if you had a UK licence (for example) and Romanian passport you would not automatically get a UAE licence and would have take a driving test.
If a visitor you should have an international driving permit (look for IDP in search engines). Some hire car companies don't demand it but the police would if you have an accident.


----------



## fahdfaisal

*EU License*

Romania is one of the countries included in the list where you can transfer your license directly in the UAE. If your license is in Romanian, you have to get your license legally translated into English and have it attested in Romania. Once you arrive here, have it legally translated into Arabic (costs AED 50). Then go to the drivers licensing office with AED 200, take a token and wait your turn. Process normally takes less than 30 mins. I transferred by UK license like this just a month ago. On their website it lists that you need to bring an eye test as well... I never provided one! This can only be done once your residency visa has been stamped in your passport.


----------



## busybee2

tmisulica said:


> Hy guys, probably you see this thread alot but maybe somebody has time to respond.
> 
> I have an european (EU) driver license (cat B.) for almost 5 years. I have two choices before i come to AD and drive there:
> 
> 1. keeep my EU driver licence and convert it into UAE one (don't know how, how much it will cost, have to take tests ? how much time lasts)
> 2. aquire an international driver licence, aditional to my EU one, (paying 4-500 euros) and convert it and again don't know how, how much it will cost, have to take tests ? how much time lasts
> 
> can you help me please ?


if you are one of the many countries that you can just convert your driving licence, such as a uk one then its easy, it doesnt cost an awful lot a few hunderd and last 10 years. if you cant convert then you need to do the lessons/test this can take a very very very long time, and its expensive. look at emirates driving school in mussafah.


----------

